

For profit prisons have formed a powerul lobby - zabramow
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/04/28/how-for-profit-prisons-have-become-the-biggest-lobby-no-one-is-talking-about/

======
kjs3
Next up, prison time for traffic tickets and littering. Got to maximize those
profits, and parole is bad for shareholder value.

------
wahsd
In a way, this is really not unlike slavery in its nature. It is the undue
extraction and exploitation of wealth and money through abusive means. This
time around it's just that the source of that money and wealth is not human
labor as in the industrial age, it's tax money and debt that is piled on all
of society as it is percolated to the top.

We need to pass some laws that make jailing corporate executives, bankers,
lobbyists, and politicians highly profitable. There should be a kind of profit
sharing, a civil forfeiture law, with prisons when moneys earned through and
during illicit activities are confiscated from the top. I guarantee that there
would either be a frenzy to go after white collar criminals, or the system
would collapse because that's all quite a bit too close for comfort for those
involved.

